# 6 Jaw advice needed quick!!



## SafetyBob (Jan 1, 2009)

I am sorry to seem to be in a hurry, but the 40% off at MSC ends tomorrow, so I need to make a decision before noon tomorrow I think. 

I am starting to get into the decorating the [email protected] body thing by grooving the side of the flashlight body....ok, maybe a fin or two also. 

My original, at least 28 year old china or tiawan built chuck is old and needs attention. After listening and watching some of you guys, I am going to bite the bullet and get a 6 jaw chuck for my lathe. I use a D1-6 backplate so yes it is fairly big for some idiot (that would be me) to have in his garage. 

Until I figure the exact figures (before learning of the 40% off at MSC), it was a contest between the Enco Set-Tru 8" or the Bison Set-Tru 8". Just wondering if the significance of 500 dollars is worth it for the Bison. 

Or worded differently, is the Enco worth getting? A piece of junk? Or, yes stupid, of course the Bison is the way to go.......

Please you guys who have really spent the time infront of the machine, I really need your advise badly. 

Bob E.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Bob, I have no idea about the Enco but my Bison 6" is fantastic. I understand the Buck Chucks are really nice too.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 1, 2009)

> is the Enco worth getting? A piece of junk?


Funny thing is, it could be worth getting, or it could be a piece of junk ... Chinese quality control is so erratic. If "your" chuck gets built with sharp drills, decent inserts, new threading taps, etc., it may be pretty good. If it happens to be made when the inserts are worn, the taps are dull, etc., it can be nothing short of awful. The scary part is that both the good one & the bad one both pass QC and get shipped.

Everything Bison/TMX is superb. They used to do nothing but copy the leading makers, but now are breaking new ground in some areas. Their machine work is flawless, so unlike an Asian item, the Bison is ready to use right out of the box. Their products are as nice as any you can find, from any manufacturer.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 1, 2009)

I also have the 6" Bison set-tru chuck (its Brian's fault!), and I absolutely love it. In fact, when I sold my 8x machine, I took it off so that I can put it on my new PM12x36 lathe.

In fact, since I wanted that chuck mounted on my lathe so bad, I ended up making a custom back plate from scratch!"
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195665


Here is a picture of mine on my now-sold 8x machine with the mounted 6" Bison set-tru chuck, while showing the stock 4" on top:
Look at the OEM 4" chuck just for comparison:












So, whether you get an 8", or the 6" that Brian and I have, the Bison chuck is worth the money 

Will


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Will, I never thougth about going to a 6 inch. Seems very reasonable that I will not need anything bigger really for "that" precision of work. 

I will go back to the drawing board and look what the 6 inch Bison would run. 

Your photos explain it all. The finish and appearance of the 6 jaw is night and day compared to the standard chuck. My standard chuck looks alot better than that, but it certainly isn't close to that 6 jaw. 

Bob E.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 2, 2009)

OK, here is todays follow up for review and advice:

Problem One: Bison does not make a D1-6 adapter plate for a 6 inch tru-set chuck, Buck does, not Bison. (Ok, at least at Enco and MSC)

Enco: Free shipping

Bison 8" - $1119.57
Enco 8' - $619.77
Buck 6" - 1427.59

MSC: price is 40% off shipping still needs to be considered...

Bison 8" - $935.44
BTC 8 1/4" - $724.12
Buck 6" - $916.39
Buck/BVC - 8" - $626.78 (import from Buck?)

Rutland: 20% off and shipping needs to be added for consideration...

Bison 8" - 1162.47
Bison 6" - 864.92 (shows Bison D1-6 adapter) 
BTC 8 1/4 - 978.00

I could save alot and maybe get the 6" Bison at MSC with a 40% off and get the D1-6 adapter plate from Rutland (since they seem to be the only ones with that particular plate). 

Anyone know if there really is a D1-6 adapter plate for the 6" Bison Set-Tru Chuck? 

Bob E.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 2, 2009)

> Anyone know if there really is a D1-6 adapter plate for the 6" Bison Set-Tru Chuck?



A phone call to _Toolmex Corporation_ (1075 Worcester, St Natick, MA) is usually the fastest way (Phone: 508-647-3300). I called just now & believe they are closed for the holiday.

You could also join the ToolMex forum and post that question: http://forum.toolmex.com/


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Not that you hadn't already thought of this but you could always buy the chuck from one supplier and the back plate from another. That's what I did.

After seeing those prices I'm glad I bought mine when I did!


----------



## wquiles (Jan 2, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> Not that you hadn't already thought of this but you could always buy the chuck from one supplier and the back plate from another. That's what I did.
> 
> After seeing those prices I'm glad I bought mine when I did!



+1 - we got lucky for sure :devil:


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 2, 2009)

Brian, that's what I think I am going to do. 

I just have to get a certain answer about the D1-6 backplate. The 6inch chuck sure is significantly less than the 8 inch.

By the way, I came so close to getting one when you had first started talking about it......what was that, 8+ months ago? 

Bob E.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 2, 2009)

Last wire advice...again. 

Here is the way it works:

6 jaw 6" - Enco $677.68 (free shipping)

6 jaw 8" - MSC $771.67 (shipping 42 pounds)

3 jaw 8" - Enco $580.86 (free shipping)

Back plate

6" - Rutland - 145.18 (plus shipping)

8" - Enco - 170.82 (free shipping)

How is this for a last second question. If I had a precision 3 jaw Bison, would that do me? Or do those extra 3 jaws really make the difference so you don't run the risk of damaging the [email protected] body when you are grooving?

Bob E.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 2, 2009)

Of course when I am ready to fire off we find out that the MSC and Enco (yes, they are the same kinda companies) web sites are down........

Just my luck. 

My decision was/is to go for an 8 inch Bison 6 jaw chuck. I can get a 6" adapter plate for my big lathe, but for the extra 150+ shipping bucks over the lifetime of the lathe, it would be stupid of me NOT to get the bigger chuck although this puts me very, very close to a 1,000 dollar bill (yes, that is alot of lunches at Hooters)

Bob E.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup there sites go down everynight around 11pm.....pooched me a few times with coupons. Forget buying new from the retailers. Find one on Ebay. I got a brand new D1-6 8" Bison 3-Jaw for $375 in the box. The runout at 6" is not measurable on my .001 indicator. I also looked for a D1-6 6" but Bison does not make a backing plate.

Here

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-LATHE-CHUCK-B...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pratt-Burnard-8...ZBI_Tool_Work_Holding?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Same as mine

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-Bison-3-Jaw-L...ZBI_Tool_Work_Holding?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116




Mac


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 3, 2009)

> do those extra 3 jaws really make the difference


Without a doubt they do. The grip pressure, to keep a tube from spinning, is identical in a 3 jaw or in a 6 jaw. BUT, the 6 jaw spreads that pressure over 6 contact points, and each contact needs only half the force. If the tube wall is super thin, a collet may be the only way to go, but a 6 jaw is the next step up when wall thickness is adequate (like a light body).


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 3, 2009)

Mac, I can't thank you enough. It's not that I didn't think about eBay, but it sure looks like I need to spend some time there. 

When it came to pressing buttons last night to purchase stuff boy did I get a suprise. How about close to a $300 suprise. Everything that both MSC and Enco had on their sites went up by close to 10% or more than was posted on eCatalogs. 

And at midnight the Rutland web site pooped out as I hit the submit order button. 

But honestly, I could use a great 3 jaw for my old machine anyway and those links to eBay certainly are great news. Will get on this later this afternoon. 

I think the point here is that any good tooling I get will benefit my old lathe now and will still be usable for a new one too. 

Again THANK YOU MAC!!!!! 

Bob E.


----------

